# My TSH is 115. Is this alarming?



## hodgkins

I am a 41 y/o male who has had noteable depression for last 2 years. I thought it was due to the rough times our family has gone through in the last 2 years of losing my job, house and finally bankruptcy. I knew that gaining 25 lbs over the last year and sleeping way too much but still being tired was abnormal. Saw my doc 3 weeks ago and had labs done. My TSH came back at 115. I have been reading on this site quite a bit and some people are feeling terrible at a lot lower levels than myself. In fact I only found 1 other poster that had a higher level than mine at 124. Doc put me on 150mg of levothyroxine (sp). Have'nt felt a noticeable difference yet. Should I be alarmed at my TSH level? Doc didn't seem to be overly concerned other than my cholesterol level was 280. After reading here quite a bit I am going to call him tomorrow and get all the info from my labs to see what else might look out of whack and what they might need to additionally test me for.


----------



## GD Women

Well, I have read where others have had a TSH as high as 500 and 700.

Now that you are being treated there should be nothing to be alarmed about.
But you need to get TSH into Labs normal range. This might take several medication adjustments, then periodically throughout the years as your thyroid keeps burning off and dying.

It takes a while to start to feel better. Sometimes some of us have to treat our symptoms separately from thyroid to get better and faster results.

Anyway keep hanging in there and be patient, you'll get there sooner or later.


----------



## chopper

You're going to want to ask for a testosterone test, Prolactin, Free T3 and Free T4 and thyroid antibodies (TPO Ab and TG Ab).

You probably got yourself some "man-boobs" at this point - that's par for the course if you do. A bum thyroid tends to whack out testosterone and Prolactin as well, adding to the depression and crummy feeling. You should get those sex hormones checked out.

At least you are on the road to recovery. Your TSH is very high - not "deadly high" but high. For reference, my TSH floats between 9 and 22 usually and I feel like crap, have almost no testosterone and usually have elevated Prolactin. I am also a 40 year old guy.

Whatever happens, don't let the docs try to pawn off the excuse of "male menopause" on you. It's a term I've heard myself about 8 different times. I think its bunk. Once your thyroid is straightened out you'll feel better.

Be aware of hyper symptoms as well - that's when the meds are too high for your system - shakiness, diarrhea, heart palpitations, hot, insomnia, anxiety, high heart rate, etc - those are all signs you are probably getting too much hormone and need to call your doc to back off a few units. It's nothing to fear - just something to keep in mind as you adjust your dose up over the next few months.


----------



## Andros

hodgkins said:


> I am a 41 y/o male who has had noteable depression for last 2 years. I thought it was due to the rough times our family has gone through in the last 2 years of losing my job, house and finally bankruptcy. I knew that gaining 25 lbs over the last year and sleeping way too much but still being tired was abnormal. Saw my doc 3 weeks ago and had labs done. My TSH came back at 115. I have been reading on this site quite a bit and some people are feeling terrible at a lot lower levels than myself. In fact I only found 1 other poster that had a higher level than mine at 124. Doc put me on 150mg of levothyroxine (sp). Have'nt felt a noticeable difference yet. Should I be alarmed at my TSH level? Doc didn't seem to be overly concerned other than my cholesterol level was 280. After reading here quite a bit I am going to call him tomorrow and get all the info from my labs to see what else might look out of whack and what they might need to additionally test me for.


We have seen higher. No matter what, when the TSH is not in the right place, the patient is very very ill. No doubt you have been. I hate it about the sequence of events in your life and that of your family. No doubt the stress triggered what was already lying dormant.

Autoimmune is genetically inherited and any trauma whether physical or mental can and will trigger it.

Here are some tests that I suggest you talk to your doctor about.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

Also, radioactive uptake scan (RAIU); sonograms have limitations.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

We are here to help and support our posters. If you have questions; ask away.

Glad you are on thyroxine replacement and you should see the TSH come down in about 8 weeks. Furthermore, you should be getting labs every 8 weeks and thyroxine should be titrated upward or downward as the case may be until you feel completely well.


----------



## hodgkins

nasdaqphil said:


> You're going to want to ask for a testosterone test, Prolactin, Free T3 and Free T4 and thyroid antibodies (TPO Ab and TG Ab).
> 
> You probably got yourself some "man-boobs" at this point - that's par for the course if you do. A bum thyroid tends to whack out testosterone and Prolactin as well, adding to the depression and crummy feeling. You should get those sex hormones checked out.
> 
> At least you are on the road to recovery. Your TSH is very high - not "deadly high" but high. For reference, my TSH floats between 9 and 22 usually and I feel like crap, have almost no testosterone and usually have elevated Prolactin. I am also a 40 year old guy.
> 
> Whatever happens, don't let the docs try to pawn off the excuse of "male menopause" on you. It's a term I've heard myself about 8 different times. I think its bunk. Once your thyroid is straightened out you'll feel better.
> 
> Be aware of hyper symptoms as well - that's when the meds are too high for your system - shakiness, diarrhea, heart palpitations, hot, insomnia, anxiety, high heart rate, etc - those are all signs you are probably getting too much hormone and need to call your doc to back off a few units. It's nothing to fear - just something to keep in mind as you adjust your dose up over the next few months.


man boobs funny but true! hopefully those go away right after the depression checks out.


----------

